# Official Raw Discussion Thread 8/23 ** No Spoilers **



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

All of The Nexus members defeated Team WWE members on Raw ... except for Darren Young. He lost to John Cena, and was exiled from The Nexus. Young was shockingly and brutally attacked by his former allies.

This is a taped show so NO SPOILERS. 

Discuss.​


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Cena-Miz is only confirmed match on wwe.com from what I've read.

The card looks interesting but I hope this ppv sets up at least 2 title matches for NOC and really hypes up next weeks Raw 900


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I haven't even seen the card and not willing to.

And thanks to some jackasses who told me that something big is supposed to happen to a certain wrestler...(/irony) I don't know exactly what, but my hopes are high and unless it's him and Steve Austin forming a tag team and winning every title that there's to win, I'll probably be disappointed.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Huh so with Sheffielf injured I wonder what'll happen?

They could easily just explain it away as him being injured, however him being found backstage layed out or something would be great. Then possibly have Darren Young (Or Cena even, but Young could work) take responsibility for it. Keeps him out for a while and is effective. 

More Bryan/Miz interaction plz. Hopefully Bryan gets a few shots in as Miz has creamed him so far.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Anybody know where I can find a good stream to watch Raw tonight? I am without a TV lol.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah, I might. Let me see if the site is still up. I'll pm ya.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Never been a fan of these taped RAW shows, hopefully this one will be good. I am actually liking the Nexus angle alot more now and I also hope American Dragon does something good tonight and also for Hart Dynasty to defend their new belts.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Hart Dynasty need to lose the belts to some of the Nexus.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Let's see if Darren Young will just disappear. I'm excited for Raw tonight, let's hope for something big to happen.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

I might actually watch tonight. I have caught parts of about two episodes in the last year or so. I use to watch every week, but needed a break. I might see if it is worth getting back into.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

WHAT DOES EVERYBODY WANT?....


Ooops wrong decade.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

We all know the "Shameful thing, lobster head" and "Too many limes" joke. But there's this certain SOB who took the time to create a video of the entire Sheamus song (old version). Certainly lol worthy.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Anybody know where I can find a good stream to watch Raw tonight? I am without a TV lol.


http://www.justin.tv/directory/sports/wrestling

tune in at 9

there's always a lot of people broadcasting


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> WHAT DOES EVERYBODY WANT?....
> 
> 
> Ooops wrong decade.


"Come get on the... HOOOOOOOOOO train!"


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Raw should be great tonight.... i hope they make some matches tonight for NOC. Also Cena/Miz, hopefully Miz is made to look good and not tap out to the STF within 5 min


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Mr Talley said:


> "Come get on the... HOOOOOOOOOO train!"


"Heeeelllooooo laaaddddiieeeeeeeessssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!" Cue cheesy, softcore porn music.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Notice very little interest in this thread considering raw starts in less than an hour. Im guessing thats to do with the whole raw being taped thing.

I'd like to see Nexus/Sheamus interaction. Where is this truce of theres going? There line is "you're either nexus or you're against us". So giving him a truce doesn't make sense. 

I'm also interested to see what they do about the 7th member, will they just carry on at 6 or will someone join the Nexus group?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I won't be watching live as the stream always lags, but I will download and watch.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

adri17 said:


> We all know the "Shameful thing, lobster head" and "Too many limes" joke. But there's this certain SOB who took the time to create a video of the entire Sheamus song (old version). Certainly lol worthy.


Hahaha


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So Skip Sheffield's gonna be in tonight's show right?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lol damn only 2 pages?
i know is a taped show but damn 0_0


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> So Skip Sheffield's gonna be in tonight's show right?


Yeah, the injury happened after this taping


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I hope we see black Cena tonight, though I bet he'll lay low for a awhile.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> So Skip Sheffield's gonna be in tonight's show right?


Yes this happened before the injury...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Sheamus!


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Cmon fella


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Kickin the show off with too many limes


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

LOBSTER HEAD!!!

Too Many Limes starts the night off


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Michael Cole has pissed me off already,all i hope for is some decent build for NOC.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

It's nice to see Conan O'Brien working before his new show starts this fall!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

How long until we get the first email tonight? And which Legend will be quoted (no spoilers)?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Knowing a show is taped sucks so much energy out of it for me, though I can certainly still enjoy it.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So why is it taped and not live this week?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

haha "look at this fella!"


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Sheamus hating on kids meets with instant IWC approval!


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Haha who ate all the pies lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Tell 'em, Sheamus.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Best start to Raw ever LOL


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

LOOK AT THIS FELLA! best since "GO GET ME JARED! from subway"


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Look I'm tellin ya fella!!!

TO KIDS!!!

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Why is Sheamus yelling at little people???


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i agree with this promo


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

For real Sheamus? Attacking children is not PG friendly. We need someone to make the WWE champion title relevant again.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I can't understand anything he is saying right now


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sheamus is getting some very good heat right now.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

So Shaemus is getting heel heat by appearing to be a strict parental figure? Makes sense in a pg world.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

_"come over here fella"_

lol, did anybody else hear that ?


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

:lmao so tremendous. Insulting kids = awesomely cheap heat


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

"who ate all the pies?"


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

that interaction w/ the children was 10/10


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

this reminds me of Edge's promo after no way out in 2009 lol


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

"look at you over there....who ate all the pies?" :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This is exactly why Sheamus deserves to be in the Main Event.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Ninja Rush said:


> LOOK AT THIS FELLA! best since "GO GET ME JARED! from subway"


:lmao I totally forgot about that.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sheamus has really improved


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So why is it taped and not live this week?


Overseas Asian Tour


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

He should be LOCKED UP!!!!

What?!?!!?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

and i quote.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

they are probably pumping boos in with speakers.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Can i have your attention ~Booooooooooo


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So why is it taped and not live this week?


The Tour of Japan!!!


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Fucking gm ruining Raw for me every single week


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I like Sheamus but he still doesn't do anything for me as WWE Champion.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Good start to Raw


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Not hating on the fella but it's sad that a laptop gets more heat the WWE champion


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

King of the Ring?!?! PLZ!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Dobya Dobya E champion, fella.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I want a throne like that 

Sheamus has got alot better tbh - I agree


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

This shit is so lame. GM is getting bad like the guest host.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Not hating on the fella but it's sad that a laptop gets more heat the WWE champion


Dude, that laptop somehow gets more heat than Ted DiBiase Jr!!! Impressive


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

i love that fella haha


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Edge continuing with cheers.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Big pop for Edge


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

KING BOOKA-I mean uhhh Sheamus. :side:


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

I've seen the same fan in the blue button up shirt behind the announce table at WM 25 and 26, a show in columbus and the RAW's after WM.

Weird. Photogenic memory. Never forget a face.

I WANT MY SON BACK....

....BUT I STILL DONT KNOW HOW!! :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Is Edge a face now?..


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Overseas Asian Tour


Ahh shit. At least it's just this week.

Sheamus gets to pick his damn opponent? Note that the GM didn't say he could only pick someone who won his match. 

This could fail so horribly.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

John Cena is pure inspiration in a meaty package. Legendary is so not going to be lame. Its gonna not suck for real.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> KING BOOKA-I mean uhhh Sheamus. :side:


I would have shit myself if that really happened. Would have been the best thing to happen to Raw in years just for the laugh.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I've seen the same fan in the blue button up shirt behind the announce table at WM 25 and 26, a show in columbus and the RAW's after WM.


You mean the guy in the red hat? Thats the "WWE Sign Guy". He's at the majority of shows almost every year. WWE Confidential did a story on him once.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> Is Edge a face now?..


No, but for whatever reason the fans continue to cheer him. He only gets booed when he actually commits a heelish act against a major face.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Well there's the 900th episode acknowledgement.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

KidGold17 said:


> You mean the guy in the red hat? Thats the "WWE Sign Guy". He's at the majority of shows almost every year. WWE Confidential did a story on him once.


No, not the sign guy. I know who he is, there was another dude.

He wore the orange Lebron James Cavaliers throwback at WM 26


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

I honestly thought the 900th episode would be a 3 hour special.

Why is there a throne? I honestly thought they were going to announce the return of King of the Ring when they brought it out lol

Return of heel!Cole for R-truth's entrance! yay!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

What's up


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I think I would hate R-Truth a lot less if he didn't have this stupid fucking entrance.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Michael Cole for the first time in my life I love you :lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Heel COle!~!!!!!!


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Cole is heel. He is bashing R-Truth during his entrance


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Dear Edge,



WE CANNOT LOSE TO THIS SCRUB!!!

Thank you


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

zookeepaaa


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Oh yeah ... I don't see how this match is going to end 

lol @ Cole inching himself closer to full-blown heel on Raw, every week.


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Heel cole for the freaking win


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ Cole shooting on R-Truth!!!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

I think we now who's winning this one

I'm still waiting for some smark to say Get Rowdy when Truth offers them the mic


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I am really tired and annoyed with this heelish Mitchell Cole,....I wish they'd allow Daniel Bryan to choke him with a tie!!!!


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

K-Kwick can't rap thats what up!


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Rmx820 said:


> I think I would hate R-Truth a lot less if he didn't have this stupid fucking entrance.


No Kidding that fucking rap is retarded....


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

oh god here comes the "OH MAN COLE IS HEEL I LUV HIM SO MUCH"


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

"Enough with the "Whats up".. we get it"


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Come on EDGE!


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Sheamus on his throne up there lookin' like Wayne Static.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

LOL at Cole hating on Truth's entrance.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Is Cole going fully heel now ? Up to now ive only heard him moan about Bryan and Kaval


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Cole heel ftw!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

9 time wwe champion edge thats almost cringe worthy.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

killacamt said:


> I am really tired and annoyed with this heelish Mitchell Cole,....I wish they'd allow Daniel Bryan to choke him with a tie!!!!


1. That's the point of a heel
2. I don't think I can take that complaint seriously since you somehow got Cole's first name wrong.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

:lmao at Edge's face


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> 9 time wwe champion edge thats almost cringe worthy.


Why do you think that?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

damn alot of people left during the tapings =o


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

right back to captain Vintage friendly cole, just like that.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This is my first raw since shortly after Bryan was fired...R-Truth is still annoying.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I know Im late on this but, they need to get rid of the white ropes, & bring back the red ones!


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> 1. That's the point of a heel
> 2. I don't think I can take that complaint seriously since you somehow got Cole's first name wrong.


He said Mitchell Cole on purpose, Jericho called him that


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> No, not the sign guy. I know who he is, there was another dude.
> 
> He wore the orange Lebron James Cavaliers throwback at WM 26


Ah, gotcha. I see who your talking about, I'll look for him on the WM 26 dvd.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

I agree with Cole, what is the point of that?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Gwilt said:


> Why do you think that?


because half those reigns lasted a week.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

17 and a half years huh?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

:lmao :lmao

MEGA-SPLITS FTW

SPEAR CITY BABY!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Damn that Spear was sick 
Nice sell by Truth and nice hit by Edge


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Edges spear really doesent look convincing...


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

SPEAR BITCH!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm so happy to see R-Truth lose 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Mmmmm yummy spear.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I've seriously had it with Cole's bias towards certain wrestlers. Please leave it to the color commentator. Cole just runs that concept to the ground.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Oh man Cole heel
I'm marking out a little bit


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Goddamn, I love Edge


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

Edge, we all know Paul Burchill was the true "Rated Arrrr Superstar".


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Edge is a tweener now


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

damn edge get no reaction from the crowd lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I think Edge's spears have been getting better... last week against Heath Slater, this week against R-Truth... or at least the people he's been spearing have been getting better at selling it...

Rated R Superstar yeah!!!! Great promo after match.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I know this is off topic, but the spear reminded me of a match I thought of today - Undertaker v. Goldberg at WM 27 in atl. Goldberg loses obviously but how epic would that be? (especially in the GA dome)


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Weak Spear, he needs to change his finisher or hit it with more power


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Get em Edge

One suggestion based on my beliefs:

Edge and Sheamus theme music >>> ENTIRE WWE


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

It's so crazy how far Cody Rhodes has come in such a short time.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

lmao "You're really _dashing_!"


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dashing!!!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> I've seriously had it with Cole's bias towards certain wrestlers. Please leave it to the color commentator. Cole just runs that concept to the ground.


Yeah, like Lawler's ever going to say anything remotely interesting ever again. He hasn't bothered to pay attention to a match in about 5 years


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Mikestarko said:


> Well there's the 900th episode acknowledgement.


And so much for the big "new look" reveal. This appears to be another suck-ass Raw as usual.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

hollywood cody rhodes


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Until youve beaten a guy who doesnt matter anymore Sheamus, you havnt beaten any...ah screw it I tried....


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Not excited for Cena/Miz. Though I am hoping Bryan gets a match this week (or possibly an interference against the Miz?)


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

'Dashing' Warehouse 13. fpalm USA is a downhill channel, even w/ Rhodes.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Mister Dashing!!!! lol


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> damn edge get no reaction from the crowd lol


Did you not see his entrance?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> It's so crazy how far Cody Rhodes has come in such a short time.


absolutely no where


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Thrawn3d said:


> Until youve beaten a guy who doesnt matter anymore Sheamus, you havnt beaten any...ah screw it I tried....


Coming from a Ric Flair fan.......


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Dashing Cody Rhodes ftw! Be awesome if they played his entrance theme during the show haha.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mizaniac said:


> Weak Spear, he needs to change his finisher or hit it with more power


It's always looked weak. That's why we always call it the running hug. lol.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Warehouse 13 features Cody Rhodes - oh lord. 

However this past on NXT he was decent  still wouldn't watch that show, whatever it's about


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

[MDB] said:


> 'Dashing' Warehouse 13. fpalm USA is a downhill channel, even w/ Rhodes.


 Warehouse 13 is on Syfy i think


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Love the white dress Snickers commercial lol.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Is that Kristin Bell as Samus?


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Gwilt said:


> Coming from a Ric Flair fan.......


Haha, what a stupid thing to say. 

I would like to see Edge still wrestling on WM cards at the age Flair was.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

[MDB] said:


> Sheamus on his throne up there lookin' like Wayne Static.






doctorj89 said:


> Dude, that laptop somehow gets more heat than Ted DiBiase Jr!!! Impressive






Both great posts.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Gwilt said:


> Edge is a tweener now


I think it's more likely that he (with creative also taking some of the blame) just isn't playing a good heel right now. Everything he does is a heel act, so I'm not sure how he'd be considered a tweener but for the fact that he gets cheered when he's not supposed to.

Edit: It's The Great Tall. Can someone Kill me?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Sideburn messiah


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I predict a technical masterpiece here


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Weirdest Nipples Award goes to The Great Kahli.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I really hope Jericho doesn't job to Khali. That would be a travesty.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Y2J!!!!!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Jericho shaved


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I wonder if they just had Sheamus sit on that throne so they could save money and not use pyro.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Those boo's sounded so piped


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

It's times like these I feel sorry for The Great Khali - best opposition they can give him is Jericho.

Pft :no:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

perro said:


> absolutely no where


^^ jealous of 'dashing' and his good looks.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Hysterical in-match quote coming soon....



Jericho > Khali's life


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Anybody wanna disagree when I say Jericho wins this match? Anybody?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Didn't Singh turn heel.. what happened with that?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

FingazUk said:


> Those boo's sounded so piped


I wouldn't be surprised. This is from last week. People are probably tired.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Can even Jericho bring Khali to a good match? :lmao


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> Didn't Singh turn heel.. what happened with that?


They pissed on it and threw it out the window....


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Rice9999 said:


> Didn't Singh turn heel.. what happened with that?


It went to the Forgotten Storylines Graveyard along with the Kidnapper Ninjas and Kane stalking Kelly Kelly.

Please don't job Chris


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Oh god khali vs Jericho
match of the year
cant wait to see how khali sells a codebreaker


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Above anything else, I'd say working with Khali or Show must not be the greatest thing just because of the chops.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

NO way


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> Didn't Singh turn heel.. what happened with that?


That was more than 3 weeks ago and hasn't been mentioned since. That means we're supposed to have forgotten about it.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Lostfap said:


> ^^ jealous of 'dashing' and his good looks.


at least i have a mans body


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

ASK HIM!


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Tap out you big brown bitch.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Jericho tapping out Khali is the greatest thing I have seen in a while.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

khali cant act for shit


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

yay jericho got someone to tap


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank god Jericho won


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow that looked so weird Khali in the Walls lol


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Taps to he walls! Thank god!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

The Best at what he does. 

Lol


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

THE WALLS


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Khali has now surpassed his usefulness. Off to FCW you go, Khali. We knew you well.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

FUCK YEAH, Y2J with the win


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lmao @ sheamus's face


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

they've gotta be pumping boos to the building, because jericho never gets booed like this.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

So Rated Y2J is over?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Edge and Jericho pushing those accolades...



...absolutely love it :lmao :lmao

Do you understand what I am saying to you right now


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Decent match for a Khali match.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> That was more than 3 weeks ago and hasn't been mentioned since. That means we're supposed to have forgotten about it.


I wasn't sure exactly when he was talking about, but might that have been just before the Summerslam match, when they were trying to sew the seeds of dissent within Team WWE? If so, it was just for the purposes of that storyline of no unity in the team (which is why John Morrison also had a slight heel aura for a week or two)

Also, somebody just tapped to the fucking Walls. AWESOME.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Lame for playg Khali's music


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Look kids...It's Barney!!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i dont think ive ever facepalmed more than when cena is on air


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

money in the bank _challenge_ ?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Is Cena really switching up the color scheme of his merch? I figured he just adopted the Lakers colors for Summerslam and the Raw in LA.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

was that Mike Knox?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

that smackdown pormo was awesome


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Smackdown should be live on Tuesday nights but whatever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jericho's credibility is at the strangest level I've ever seen. He can make Khali, giant and former WHC tap to the walls but he can't beat Heath Slater.....and neither is out of place. :argh:


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> Lame for playg Khali's music


Yeah, that was real lame. Why does he need to leave on the "high note" with his music playing? Wack. He sucks, and he just lost clean. Stay in the background and slink away to the back when they go to commercial.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

So tonight, I shut it with the same 5 moves I use every single week


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I remember when Smackdown and Raw competed for ratings each week. Now Smackdown will be on sci-fi and will turn in even worse ratings. Its kinda sad.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Mysterio on a stipper pole... nice lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Will The Miz ever defend his US title!?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> Is Cena really switching up the color scheme of his merch? I figured he just adopted the Lakers colors for Summerslam and the Raw in LA.


Aren't they in LA for this raw too?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> Is Cena really switching up the color scheme of his merch? I figured he just adopted the Lakers colors for Summerslam and the Raw in LA.


Yeah, pretty sure no one rocks limited edition / one night only WWE merch....


Not even Cena


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

A DDT on concrete would normally put wrestlers out for months

Cena however has a head of steal and a heart of gold. A true great for the people, by the people


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

I love the random jobbers in the Smackdown SyFy commercial


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

"You forgot your straw". That always cracks me up when he puts it in the drink.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> Will The Miz ever defend his US title!?


At NOC unless he drops it before the PPV


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> Yeah, that was real lame. Why does he need to leave on the "high note" with his music playing? Wack. He sucks, and he just lost clean. Stay in the background and slink away to the back when they go to commercial.


Because he's extremely popular in India...which is a large market.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

KidGold17 said:


> I remember when Smackdown and Raw competed for ratings each week. Now Smackdown will be on sci-fi and will turn in even worse ratings. Its kinda sad.


Actually the ratings would be higher......viewers will be lower though


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Vegeta4000 said:


> *A DDT on concrete would normally put wrestlers out for months
> *
> Cena however has a head of steal and a heart of gold. A true great for the people, by the people


No it wouldn't


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Wait Jillian used to be divas champion?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I feel sorry for the people who had to hear Jillian sing twice in one night.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm

Jillian.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Eminem :no:


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

I wonder of Jillian is truly embarassed to do what she does


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Rice9999 said:


> Will The Miz ever defend his US title!?


against who he has beaten every midcarder on raw


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Look kids...It's Barney!!



Who Jillian? LOL


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Swag said:


> Actually the ratings would be higher......viewers will be lower though


Yea I know. I assume better ratings are good in the short term but more viewers is best for the future of the brand. (by "assume" I mean "guess")


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

fpalm at Jillian being in the WWE.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Yeah, pretty sure no one rocks limited edition / one night only WWE merch....
> 
> 
> Not even Cena


Mysterio changes his colors every week, as does Kaval. And I can swear I've seen other people do it before (I could be wrong though)


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

For fuck's sake the least they could have done for this taped show was EDIT JILLIAN OUT. But NOOO. We have to have the worst of WWE right now when it's never needed.

Don't you just love pro wrestling?


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Divas yey!! :argh:


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Swag said:


> Wait Jillian used to be divas champion?


Yeah for less than 5 minutes...


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Swag said:


> Wait Jillian used to be divas champion?


Didn't she win it and lose it in the same Raw? Something like that.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

people are always pissing and moaning about cena getting up after getting ddtd on concrete. i bet if randy orton got ddtd on concrete and got up and won, 90% of you would be wetting your little pants.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> against who he has beaten every midcarder on raw


He's never beaten Bryan, in fact he lost in the 1 match they had, and he's in a storyline 
with him.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao Even the ref had to laugh at the crap belt he was holding up.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Swag said:


> Wait Jillian used to be divas champion?


yeah, she beat Mickie James only for Melina to debut on RAW seconds later and win.

she held the belt for a few seconds.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

perro said:


> against who he has beaten every midcarder on raw


A Former ROH World Champion...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't think anyone would notice if they just stopped showing Divas matches/segments on TV >_>


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Swag said:


> Wait Jillian used to be divas champion?


For like 47.6 seconds!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

perro said:


> No it wouldn't


Steamboat? He was out for a few weeks I'm sure. Either he was rolled in the ring and pinned within seconds


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

hahah jillian is the bomb, surfing on a mofos back.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I'm so glad I turned Raw back on to hear Melina screaming like a banshee.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> Mysterio changes his colors every week, as does Kaval. And I can swear I've seen other people do it before (I could be wrong though)


Yea but mysterio's official shirts are always the red/white/green combo

Masks are are different story tho....so I'll just say Mysterio is the exception

Kaval has no official gear


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cole and I commented on the screaming at the same exact time :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

"Vintage Melina"

GDYC!!!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

lol. Even Cole is tired of the screaming.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

why the fuck does melina scream so much?


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Melina is definitely a screamer.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, Jillian lost the Divas Champion the same day she got it. Also her singing was... just a fail.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol Cole is mad Heelish 
I'm with King on Ladies Tennis lol


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

pretty sweet tho the big 900 is at an arena an hour
away, shame i wont be goin =/


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

It has been said many, many times but Cole is awful as the voice of Raw/WWE.

LayCool!


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

_Why_ the fuck does Jillian still have the same lame ass, annoying gimmick?

At least they're giving her decent ring time for once though. I can't honestly say that this was the first time I've actually ahd a chance to see Jillian wrestle for longer than a minute and in a one-on-one matchup


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Melina's been screaming for like 5 years, why are people still commenting on it like it's brand new? LOL.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> people are always pissing and moaning about cena getting up after getting ddtd on concrete. i bet if randy orton got ddtd on concrete and got up and won, 90% of you would be wetting your little pants.


No we wouldn't cause Orton knows how to sell, Cena can't sell for shit! Stop being an Orton hater.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"What's with the screaming?"

You know what Cole for once I agree with you. Melina screaming again is just unnecessary.

WTF Melina? THAT'S AMAZING RED'S MOVE! Fuuu....


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jillian sells that flip bomb the very best.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole hates Melina's screaming? Back in 2006 Cole couldn't get enough of it when she screamed. Wow Cole really switched teams.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Is Jillian the only Woman's wrestler than can sell Melina's Finisher?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Amazing Red does it better than Melina.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

FLAWLESS.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow scream nearly popped my ear drums


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> He's never beaten Bryan, in fact he lost in the 1 match they had, and he's in a storyline
> with him.


Exactly, they arent just throwing him into a match their building it up

he never defends the us title cause he has beaten every one the one guy he hasn't he is in a feud with so the original guy should stop bitching


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

GOD DAYUM....I would've given a comment on the match but I couldn't take my eyes off fucking Melina. :yum:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LBGetBack said:


> Melina's been screaming for like 5 years, why are people still commenting on it like it's brand new? LOL.


Doesn't make it any less annoying...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Give that woman her title and a paper bag to put over her head

Ugh Laycool lol


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> WTF Melina? THAT'S AMAZING RED'S MOVE! Fuuu....


Well to be fair it's not like Red's been on tv in forever. 

Wow, LayCool and Melina. Who could possibly want to see that?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

McCool and Layla work perfectly together for real.

Its ridiculous. I refuse to use the "F" word they use for the sake of being corny right now


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Finally the Divas crap is over.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

That was fake was he just standing in the corner lol


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i gotta get the blue im awesome shirt.

i like laycool, they are the only divas with personality besides jillian


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

pjpst6 said:


> Melina is definitely a screamer.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm curious. Jillian was a vet on the Indy scene so what happened to her here? This is so bad.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

The way Cole said very special guest just made him even more gay.

Cole: A Very...Very Special Guest. I love you Miz!! *gay smile* 

LOL Cole knows how big Miz's Ego Is


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Ugh, I don't even like seeing Lay-Cool on SmackDown, so seeing them on Raw is even worse.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd love to see a stable with Dashing Cody Rhodes, Laycool and Kaval. Stable Name : Flawless.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

this promo is so win.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Miz finally explains his actions "two weeks" later.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Some much for that monotone you all always complain about...

Miz getting live!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God, the Miz is a tool!


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

lol at someone in the audience yelling boring during that miz promo... lmaoooooooo he's right


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yet another good promo from Miz


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

[MDB] said:


> 'Dashing' Warehouse 13. fpalm USA is a downhill channel, even w/ Rhodes.





JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> God, the Miz is a tool!


Say wat you want that was a good promo


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the miz is the fing man, gets better every damn week


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The Miz's blue shirt does look good.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

laurennnx34 said:


> Ugh, I don't even like seeing Lay-Cool on SmackDown, so seeing them on Raw is even worse.


Co-signed. Can stand them. And their the womens champ, collectivly:no:


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

KingCrash said:


> Well to be fair it's not like Red's been on tv in forever.
> 
> Wow, LayCool and Melina. Who could possibly want to see that?


Actually, LayCool and Melina are the only interesting things the Divas division has right now.....and really the only decent divas WWE has had since Mickie James stopped being psycho and Trish and Lita retired.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> Miz finally explains his actions "two weeks" later.


I thought that too, but then remembered that last week was pretty much completely taken up by those Nexus matches.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

I fucking love the Quiznos cat commercial


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Good promo by The Miz
Btw does anyone else think Melina looked hot tonight? I dont really see the appeal but tonight she was hot imo


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> I'd love to see a stable with Dashing Cody Rhodes, Laycool and Kaval. Stable Name : Flawless.


I'd rather see LayCool splitting up with Layla going with Kaval and Michelle McCool aligning with Cody Rhodes.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> Say wat you want that was a good promo


OK, so he's a talking tool!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mizaniac said:


> Good promo by The Miz
> Btw does anyone else think Melina looked hot tonight? I dont really see the appeal but tonight she was hot imo


Always thought Melina was hot. So yeah


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Looks like the Shef's okay


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Fcuking GM!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Mizaniac said:


> Good promo by The Miz
> Btw does anyone else think Melina looked hot tonight? I dont really see the appeal but tonight she was hot imo


Yeah, she looked alright tonight. Not stunning though. I'm still waiting for Maryse.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Last time we'll see Skip for a while.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Looks like the Shef's okay


This was taped before he got injured


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Looks like the Shef's okay


this was before his injury


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Good old Cyber GM!.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Umm.......

...anybody else just wonder "what ban"?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Barrett 1. Everyone else in the arena 0.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Looks like the Shef's okay




*Facepalm*


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Im gonna miss Skip, he could have been to Nexus what Batista was to Evolution


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Umm.......
> 
> ...anybody else just wonder "what ban"?


Nah. I have a somewhat good memory.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Up Next: Barney vs. Le Miz-erable


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

MOAR ADVERTS! :no: 

Why do you Yanks need sooo many


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Last time we'll see Skip for a while.


Skip is one of my favorite members from Nexus.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> *Facepalm*


Lol.....


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Umm.......
> 
> ...anybody else just wonder "what ban"?


Nexus was banned from title shots like a 1 and 1/2 - 2 months ago


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> Nah. I have a somewhat good memory.


Me too, makes it hard to be a WWE fan doesn't it


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

edge needs to retire


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Didn't the ban get lifted two weeks ago? Or was that the show taped before this one, and they repeated that they lifted it? Could have sworn it was already lifted.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Umm.......
> 
> ...anybody else just wonder "what ban"?


fpalm

The RAW GM Banned them from that when they attacked Bret Hart


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> edge needs to retire


Why? 

notenoughcharacters


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> edge needs to retire


fpalm


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm just in from soccer. Anybody wanna fill me in on what I missed?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> fpalm


you facepalm look at him in ring and his character there is nothing left for him too do.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Screensaver of his cellphone? lolz


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Please tell me Cole didn't just say he wants that as a screensaver on his phone? 

:no:


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

God Cole you are so gay. He even has Miz as his screensaver and wallpaper.....wow


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

time for the highlight of the show, THE MIZ BABY


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Did Michael Cole just say Miz is his screensaver on his cellphone? Now that's a facepalm.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> you facepalm look at him in ring and his character there is nothing left for him too do.


Nothing. Wow.

I'm not getting into this


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> edge needs to retire


Edge > You


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> time for the highlight of the show, THE MIZ BABY


BRAYN DANIELSON BABY


----------



## Chicharito (Apr 2, 2010)

THE CENATION IS ON THEIR FEET!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

UFC-NFL-951 said:


> RAW IS BEING LAME ASS FUK RITE NOW. LIKE ALWAYS WRESTLIGN IS JUST SO STUPID NOW A DAYS


don't watch it...it's that simple


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol Cole...Oh dear


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole just admitted he loves Cena.

His two loves fighting for his affection in the ring. That's what's going through Cole's mind right now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> I'm just in from soccer. Anybody wanna fill me in on what I missed?


The GM gave Sheamus a King of The Ring throne to sit in the entire show ~_________~, and he gets to pick his next title challenger, then Edge beat R-Truth and Jericho beat Khali by submission in matches set up so that Sheamus can scout potential opponents.

Of course, I know what happens the whole night...


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

yay can't wait for the miz marks to start making threads when Cena inevitably "buries" Miz


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Man the streams are going down one after another


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Come on Miz beat Cenas ass!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Nothing. Wow.
> 
> I'm not getting into this


Well look you have new heel established in sheamus and a future face of the company in orton and edge can no longer put on those 5 star matchs if i was him I would retire.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

*ROCK FOR REAL*


----------



## dramzman (Jul 26, 2008)

Cole seriously wants to toss Miz's salad


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> I'm just in from soccer. Anybody wanna fill me in on what I missed?


Sheamus chooses his opponent for Night of Champions, 
to help his decision there have been a couple of matches.

Edge beat Truth
Jericho beat Khali

The ban that Nexus could not compete for any titles, has been lifted.
Barrett called off the truce with Sheamus.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

"I love John Cena" -Michael Cole

dammit


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Because he's Bryan Fucking Danielson. That's why Cena picked him for his team Cole.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Did Cole just compare Miz to LeBron?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Did he really compare The Miz to Lebron?!!?

:lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Did Cole just compare LeBron James to the Miz?

*facepalm*


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Great......we have Lebron James vs Barney with the irish lobster at ringside


cole supporting sheamus?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

We need JR back. I'm tired of Cole and his hard on.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Did Cole just compare LeBron James to the Miz?
> 
> *facepalm*


I can see that. They're both huge jackasses that have never won a World Title.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Did he really compare The Miz to Lebron?!!?
> 
> :lmao





WCWnWo4Life said:


> Did Cole just compare LeBron James to the Miz?
> 
> *facepalm*





KnowYourRole said:


> Did Cole just compare Miz to LeBron?


What did Cole say?


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

So can we assume Cole is now a full heel


----------



## dramzman (Jul 26, 2008)

cindel25 said:


> We need JR back. I'm tired of Cole and his hard on.


Co-Signed


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Michael Cole makes it less enjoyable to watch The Miz...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Nobody calls me, nobody texts me...

Cole.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

who the hell cares if Cena has 1mill FB fans...half of them are only on there to bash him...


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

miz with the hogan leg drop


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"Nobody calls me. Nobody texts me..."

Gee Cole. I WONDER WHY?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> What did Cole say?


Something about Joey Styles working for WWE.com. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## dramzman (Jul 26, 2008)

Is the 900th Raw celebration seriously in Cena's home town?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> What did Cole say?


He said if you were an NBA team (in this case Team RAW) and you could get Lebron James, would you take a player fresh out of college over him?

So basically Miz is Lebron and Daniel Bryan is a lottery draft pick :lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Cena has a million facebook fans. Jericho has 40k.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

SummerSlam is over, stop showing the 7-11 Slurpee commercials WWE


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

UFC-NFL-951 said:


> RAW IS BEING LAME ASS FUK RITE NOW. LIKE ALWAYS WRESTLIGN IS JUST SO STUPID NOW A DAYS


What an awesome second post!

Why are you on this forum, then?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

The Striker said:


> Something about Joey Styles working for WWE.com. Can anyone confirm this?


he's been working for WWE.com since 2008


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> What did Cole say?


He compared Bryan to a rookie out of college, and miz to lebron james, and asked king would he rather have Lebron James or the rookie on his summerslam team


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh boy I see it now. I seriously have not seen this taping but I'm guessing Nexus are taking the Tag Titles tonight and will be defending them using the "Freebird" rule.

Sorry for stating the obvious.


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

Gotta admit, I'm rooting for Cena just because of Cole's hardon for the Miz.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Oh boy I see it now. I seriously have not seen this taping but I'm guessing Nexus are taking the Tag Titles tonight and will be defending them using the "Freebird" rule.
> 
> Sorry for stating the obvious.


wrong sir....


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> He said if you were an NBA team (in this case Team RAW) and you could get Lebron James, would you take a player fresh out of college over him?
> 
> So basically Miz is Lebron and Daniel Bryan is a lottery draft pick :lmao


Well here is the way I see WWE playing this up they should say state what Miz did was selfish much like Lebron and saying how Daniel Bryan would never quit on his team like Michael Jordan 

I know it's a crazy thought...


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Swag said:


> Cena has a million facebook fans. Jericho has 40k.


That is sad:no: It should be the other way around!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

And cena goes flying with that blocked bulldog!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Miz looking damn good IMO!.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Are you sure you are talking about Confidence growing for Miz Cole?

I'm not impressed Cole so ha


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i mark for the miz's closthline


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> The GM gave Sheamus a King of The Ring throne to sit in the entire show ~_________~, and he gets to pick his next title challenger, then Edge beat R-Truth and Jericho beat Khali by submission in matches set up so that Sheamus can scout potential opponents.
> 
> Of course, I know what happens the whole night...





bme said:


> Sheamus chooses his opponent for Night of Champions,
> to help his decision there have been a couple of matches.
> 
> Edge beat Truth
> ...


Thanks guys. But WTF is with the throne lol?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

it's such a pleasure seeing a superstar creating himself before my eyes. Miz's ring presence gets better every time I see him. so impressed


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Is Miz spending extra time in the gym?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

This is VINTAGE John Cena


----------



## dramzman (Jul 26, 2008)

"Every week Miz's confidence just grows and grows and grows........"

And Cole's boner grows and grows and grows.........


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

dramzman said:


> Is the 900th Raw celebration seriously in Cena's home town?


It's not in his hometown, but it is in Massachusetts.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

if i hear 'vintage' anything anymore I swear im gonna lose it


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Love that move Miz just did. Awesome!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Miz lookin good tonight


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Been a solid match but jeez get Cole some tissues!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I liked that move Miz just did.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Uh oh...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole almost crapped himself


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Super Cena!! ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Noooo Miz don't tap!,SAVE!!!!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I'm not one to bag on Cena, but he really needs to make that STF look more painful.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow the Miz held out longer than Black Cena..tsk.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

This is a good match between Miz and Cena


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

look at miz go, and people shit on him all the time. this is a good match.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> Miz looking damn good IMO!.


Agreed.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

woooooooo bryan


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

F*ck DB


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

DANIEL FUCKING BRYAN!!!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Danielson!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Bryan interference! I'm going to go ahead and take credit for th fact that I called that.

I'm glad he's showing Cena how to apply a submission maneuver.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*MAKE THAT HORSE FACED JACKASS TAP!!!*


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

He's tappin...


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Holy crap that's a brutal crossface


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

inb4 Cole saves The Miz.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Get him Dragon.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

We al know Cena would have gotten fucked up by Miz if Bryant hadn't interfered. Even Cena knows it.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Whoop his ass Bryan


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Danielson How you doing!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

hahaha cole is gonna cry.



Yes Cole we did forget Miz was US champion.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

miz is finally having a good match, and it gets ruined smh


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That was a travesty!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

That was awesome, now kick his fucking head in


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Quick! A small child has jumped the barricade!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Look at Miz tapping like a little bitch

Hey Cole your boy just tapped!!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Crossface!?!?....Shocked WWE let him do that.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Bryant's style reminds me alot of Owen Hart ... I think.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

DB's Theme song is Awesome!


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

scias423 said:


> if i hear 'vintage' anything anymore I swear im gonna lose it


Vintage complaining right here.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Bryan and Del Rio have awesome finishers as far as submissions go - this pleases me


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Yay morrison gets to fight Orton.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"Where does Daniel Bryan get off interrupting a main event on Raw?"

THERE'S 45 MIN LEFT YOU SORRY EXCUSE FOR A COMMENTATOR.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Nirvana89 said:


> DB's Theme song is Awesome!


I agree,Reminds me of one of Benoit's WWE themes!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Nirvana89 said:


> DB's Theme song is Awesome!


Jim Johnston always brings good shit to the table, though I see him getting a less generic theme once he gets more established within the WWE. Though I would mark the fuck out if they actually let him use the Final Countdown.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Miz looked strong against Cena. I can't believe he held on during the STF. Most people tap out in seconds.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Louie85TX said:


> Crossface!?!?....Shocked WWE let him do that.


Both HHH & Michaels have used the Crossface.

Bryan does a modified version of it, he used it at Summerslam.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Kane and Undertaker are in a feud? (I haven't watched in awhile) Who the fuck thinks rehashing that feud is a good idea?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> Crossface!?!?....Shocked WWE let him do that.


He was Crossfacing at SS too. I hope it's the WWE laughing at us for the "unwritten Chris Benoit rule" rumor.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

killacamt said:


> wrong sir....


Eh. But you know it'll eventually happen.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Louie85TX said:


> Crossface!?!?....Shocked WWE let him do that.


Both Triple H and Shawn Michaels have used it in the recent past so it's clearly not banned. And the fact that HBK and Danielson have a connection probably has something to do with him adopting it as his finisher.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Bryan reminds me a bit of Benoit. The submissions, crossface, top notch in ring skills, no-nonsense personality, the music even.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Kane and Undertaker are in a feud? (I haven't watched in awhile) Who the fuck thinks rehashing that feud is a good idea?


After Kane's promo on Smackdown last week....ME!.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

why is dibiasie in there?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm sad I didn't hear any SummerFest jokes this year. Or maybe I'm not. Idk.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> "Where does Daniel Bryan get off interrupting a main event on Raw?"
> 
> THERE'S 45 MIN LEFT YOU SORRY EXCUSE FOR A COMMENTATOR.


Him thinking that was the main event is a true fail.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

LBGetBack said:


> Bryan reminds me a bit of Benoit. The submissions, crossface, top notch in ring skills, no-nonsense personality, the music even.


Benoit was believable in the ring due to his immense physique, though.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> Crossface!?!?....Shocked WWE let him do that.


He's been doing it for a while now.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> Bryan reminds me a bit of Benoit. The submissions, crossface, top notch in ring skills, no-nonsense personality, the music even.


Indeed and I sure love it!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> After Kane's promo on Smackdown last week....ME!.


I'll have to check it out.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

La Vittoria E Mia!!

I don't know if I'm marking more for Santino or the Usos.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Sheamus has gone. He doesn't care about this :lmao


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Santino's Cobra Spin >> Everything Kozlov does


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OH YES THE BEST THEME EVER.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I gotta get me a Cobra t-shirt


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Completely forgot that ever happened.

OMG please don't tell me it's going to be Usos vs. Santino & Kozlov. :lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Benoit was believable in the ring due to his immense physique, though.


What?


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

perro said:


> why is dibiasie in there?


Probably because Morrison and DiBiasie are fueding, kinda. Randy being in the match is more random.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I'll have to check it out.


Yea it was very cool. Def got me hype for another taker/kane feud.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

USO's Fuck yeah



Klebold said:


> Benoit was believable in the ring due to his immense physique, though.


Danielson is plenty belivable


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I'd like to be inside Tamina right about now.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Not even Sheamus cared to watch this lol

Can't blame him


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

the cobra is dangerous uso's

but it's a shame seeing how far the tag team division has fallen. A talented team like the usos facing the two comedy faces on raw santino and kozlov


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The Usos have real heat? Yeah, right.. They've been buried since they've been brought up. For the first time of the night I'm calling it, it's piped in.

So we have The Usos vs. HeadCheese Part 2.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

P-Nex said:


> Vintage complaining right here.





The+King_of_Kings said:


> Sheamus has gone. He doesn't care about this :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

are those legit boos Usos are getting :shocked:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao @ the most piped-in boos ever for the Usos.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> I gotta get me a Cobra t-shirt


if true thats very hilarious. good decision.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Kane and Undertaker are in a feud? (I haven't watched in awhile) Who the fuck thinks rehashing that feud is a good idea?


Undertaker was found in a vegetative state during Memorial day weekend.
Kane want on the warpath, vowing to destroy whoever did it.

Kane blamed Mysterio, Mysterio blamed Kane.
Taker returned at Summerslam and attacked Kane.

last week Kane revealed that he had been planning the destruction of Undertaker for years and thinks Taker is now weak enough for his plan to succeed.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Piped heel heat for Usos.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"Just because you're on a diet doesn't mean she's off the menu."

King FTW.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Beware the Cobra! Also did Cole just make a Tiger Woods reference?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why are the Usos subjected this? WWE needs to get crackin on the Tag Team division.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

WWE is getting more interactive with the outside world now 
I was watching old Raw from the DVD and they talked and acted like the real world existed and it was cool 
I guess they are trying to get back to that


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Santino's Cobra Spin >> Everything Cena does


Fixed


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

lmao listen to Koslov being a cheerleader...


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

ikarinokami said:


> F*ck DB


Miz mark.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Bryan calls his crossface the LeBell Lock (see his latest blog). Also lol at the Usos getting canned heat!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Kozlov is wrecking shit


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

How come most of the roster can't get any reaction at all these days? I don't get it. They had a PG product and lots of children in the crowd back in the day, just like now and back then even guys like Virgil got big pops.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Tamina is ugly

Usos are such jobbers lol


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well, so much for the Usos.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

perro said:


> USO's Fuck yeah
> 
> 
> *
> Danielson is plenty belivable*


Not for me I'm afraid.

Koslov's awesome. Love that finisher.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

i'm beyond sad the uso's are being subjected to this crap


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The Usos jobbing.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Kozlov FTW!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

What was the fucking point of that?! Why bury the Usos again?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I feel like I'm watching an extended episode of Superstars..


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Tamina is ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Rofl at the Usos burial going on.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Maria. Beth. Tamina. Sometimes I wish I was Italian for a day.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

...excuse me?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Benoit was believable in the ring due to his immense physique, though.


Look what happened to Benoit's brain as a result of years of Steroid Abuse so he can get that "immense physique"


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I can't... no I can't..


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Am I the only one who's actually kind of amused by this budding Santino-Tamina romance? lol


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

killacamt said:


> lmao listen to Koslov being a cheerleader...


That was to funny.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

lol "I think she likes me"


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

The Usos are Raw's version of the Dudebusters now :side:


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol Santino


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

lol santino is hilarious


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

LBGetBack said:


> How come most of the roster can't get any reaction at all these days? I don't get it. They had a PG product and lots of children in the crowd back in the day, just like now and back then even guys like Virgil got big pops.


Alot of wrestlers don't get time to interact with the audience.

other than beating up Hart Dynasty, USO's have'nt done anything else.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

"I can't wait to relive this magic"

are you even trying Cole?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The USO's are way too good to be treated the way they have been since their debut.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

WTF!?!?,LOL Santino sure knows how to sell flirt moves by women!.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

LBGetBack said:


> How come most of the roster can't get any reaction at all these days? I don't get it. They had a PG product and lots of children in the crowd back in the day, just like now and back then even guys like Virgil got big pops.


I think it’s a lack of charisma, character development for the superstars and overall inconsistent booking.



Btw, Paul Orndorff f’n owned.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

That crowd is insane.

Kinda wish I was in Toronto then...


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Dudebusters-Usos feud please


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wow that was alot of hogan


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

WWE needs more 'eccentric personalities' if it's to succeed as a PG product. Too many bland and generic and boring guys at the moment and not enough unique and colourful ones.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> Am I the only one who's actually kind of amused by this budding Santino-Tamina romance? lol


No, I find it highly amusing. They should team up and go against Maryse & Ted.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

orton, morrison, and dibiase in the same ring.

somebody alert pyro!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

gee i wonder who's gonna win the triple threat match? could you possibly get any more boring guys than the ones they got?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Orton/Morrison/DiBiase

I don't know if the ring can handle that much charisma





lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> Am I the only one who's actually kind of amused by this budding Santino-Tamina romance? lol


LayVal>>>>>>>> SanTamina


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> WWE is getting more interactive with the outside world now
> I was watching old Raw from the DVD and they talked and acted like the real world existed and it was cool
> I guess they are trying to get back to that


I'm thinking about buying it, cause I miss the old WWF, but does the DVD show the full episodes of RAW, or just highlights from the best moments?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Too many morrisons and bryans and not enough miz's.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Klebold said:


> Not for me I'm afraid.
> 
> Koslov's awesome. Love that finisher.


your one guy of questionable taste


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> Orton/Morrison/DiBiase
> 
> I don't know if the ring can handle that much charisma
> 
> ...


:lmao I actually like Morrison if thats believable but your post still wins


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Clique said:


> I think it’s a lack of charisma, character development for the superstars and overall inconsistent booking.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, Paul Orndorff f’n owned.


This man speaks the truth. The majority of newer guys are so bland, are either really good in the ring but suck on the mic or are really good on the mic but suck in the ring. There doesn't seem to be any all rounders out there atm. I think the only true prospects the WWE has right now are Kofi, Miz and possibly Drew or Barrett. But all this is for another thread all together.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

ikarinokami said:


> Too many morrisons and bryans and not enough miz's.


Please tell me you did not just insult the best wrestler in the world bryan danielson fpalm


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Love Psych!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

ikarinokami said:


> Too many morrisons and bryans and not enough miz's.


The USOs could be the next big tag team but WWE seem more content with creating Glamarella 2.0


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

MysticRVD said:


> Orton/Morrison/DiBiase
> 
> I don't know if the ring can handle that much charisma
> 
> lol


I'll say at least Orton has flashes, but Morrison bores me and he's 10x better then DiBiase. He's killing whatever charisma Maryse has just by having her stand with him.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Please tell me you did not just insult the best wrestler in the world bryan danielson fpalm


Maybe he's Michael Cole with that amount of Miz love and Bryan hate :lmao


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

LOL @ Sheamus back on the throne

YES! MARYSE


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I guess Sheamus had to go take a shit or something then


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

:lmao at commentators talking through dibiase's theme as if it didnt start


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

and the IWC here just blew their load....


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol the fake heat reminds me of the video fame


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Ted...Yawn


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

LBGetBack said:


> How come most of the roster can't get any reaction at all these days? I don't get it. They had a PG product and lots of children in the crowd back in the day, just like now and back then even guys like Virgil got big pops.


I think you can blame the brand extension for this one. By design the brand extension divides your biggest stars in two so half the people showing up on RAW or SD wouldn't even be on a type Big Event show like the one they had in Toronto.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

vanderhevel said:


> gee i wonder who's gonna win the triple threat match? could you possibly get any more boring guys than the ones they got?


are you saying Morrison is boring in the ring?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

whats that hobo doing on raw with the sparkly jacket?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Bearded Morrison, ftw!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ted Dibiase and Maryse have about as good a chemistry as Peanut Butter and Chalk!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RKO RKO RKO!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

orton's pop is low.......morrison's was louder....


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

RKO!!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Sheamus needs to wear the GREEN Celtic Warrior t-shirt


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

perro said:


> are you saying Morrison is boring in the ring?



no i mean they have no charisma


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> no i mean they have no charisma


You are fucking blind! Must be a cena fan :no:


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

orton's pedo smile is happening every week, and it's still disturbing


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

vanderhevel said:


> no i mean they have no charisma


Morrison has charisma he just has Absolutely no mic skills



> You are fucking blind! Must be a cena fan


Cena actually has charisma so if that's supposed to be an insult....


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Nirvana89 said:


> You are fucking blind! Must be a cena fan :no:


Are you saying that Cena has no charisma?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This triple threat might surprise us like Orton/Batista/Sheamus did earlier in the year.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL at that canned heat during Ted's entrance


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Hm... Orton and 2 unimportant midcarders... I wonder who will win this.


----------



## dramzman (Jul 26, 2008)

Another break? Are you serious? It was just the entrances


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

not an insult just an obervation. during the attitude era it was the opposite. DB is awesome in the ring, but hes not going to engage the casual fan, which drives the ratings, which drives the money and so on and so forth


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

perro said:


> Morrison has charisma he just has Absolutely no mic skills


:lmao what ?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

This is a big chance for dibiase to something...anything


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Nirvana89 said:


> You are fucking blind! Must be a cena fan :no:


im no cena fan, im a miz/jericho fan, none of these guys in this triple threat have much charisma. and they all have horrible mic skills. you must be an orton fan if you enjoy his pedo smile and think him staring at people is charisma.

morrison ill give some credit to, hes been doing a couple of new moves and stuff and has an acrobatic skillset so hes got that going for him. but all of these guys are just too plain


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Dibiase needs to gtfo and let Morrison and Orton put on an excellent match


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ikarinokami said:


> not an insult just an obervation. during the attitude era it was the opposite. DB is awesome in the ring, but hes not going to engage the casual fan, which drives the ratings, which drives the money and so on and so forth


If anybody else got fired. I don't the the crowd would be chanting their name like they did for Daniel Bryan. He's over with the casual fan. Wrestling fans are wrestling fans.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Sheamus needs to wear the GREEN Celtic Warrior t-shirt


:agree: That shirt is badass.



Betty Honest said:


> Hm... Orton and 2 unimportant midcarders... I wonder who will win this.


Lol. I'm going with JoMo all the way.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

That's right, the best fans are in Chicago!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

enough with the vintage commentary, you ass...


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> im no cena fan, im a miz/jericho fan, none of these guys in this triple threat have much charisma. and they all have horrible mic skills. you must be an orton fan if you enjoy his pedo smile and think him staring at people is charisma.
> 
> morrison ill give some credit to, hes been doing a couple of new moves and stuff and has an acrobatic skillset so hes got that going for him. but all of these guys are just too plain


Orton has no charisma? What are you witnessing right now? Orton is getting the crowd pumped up excited, that is CHARISMA!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

bme said:


> :lmao what ?


you can have one with out the other

Randy has mic skills but no Charisma


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

botch city


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

OUT OF NOWHERE. HOW ABOUT THAT GUYS??!?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Ted Jr. STILL looks bad.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

You knew it had to end that way.

And one to DiBiase just because.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

RKO!!

Except The Shooting Star Press RKO was better.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

perro said:


> you can have one with out the other
> 
> Randy has mic skills but no Charisma


but Morrison does ?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LOL! They don't even stop his music when he takes out DiBiase.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Damnit this match should have been longer


crowd is dead


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Can't disagree with Cole, Orton is in the zone.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

WOW nice RKO!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Orton just botched his legend pose. :no:


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Nirvana89 said:


> Orton has no charisma? What are you witnessing right now? Orton is getting the crowd pumped up excited, that is CHARISMA!


no that's not charisma, that's having an over move set


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Clique said:


> That's right, the best fans are in Chicago!


Repped.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Did anybody see the I Hate You Heath Slater guy in the crowds? Pretty random, but I just saw him... I think, lol.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Orton wins again


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

bme said:


> but Morrison does ?


Morrison does have charisma......and mic skills. Just not as face.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would like it if Maryse got involved and Randy to RKO her. I mean damn it make her useful!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Swag said:


> Damnit this match should have been longer
> 
> 
> crowd is dead


Well this is the 4th or 5th hour of wrestling those people watched, so I can understand if they're burned out.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Sheamus decides he's not gonna face anyone, than the GM decides for him.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Danny Glover, is the only Actor that is gonna save cenas movie.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

bme said:


> but Morrison does ?


yes he has charisma god help him he is just completely inept on the mic


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Swag said:


> Morrison does have charisma......and mic skills. Just not as face.





perro said:


> yes he has charisma god help him he is just completely inept on the mic



as a Morrison fan i just have to say ...

:lmao :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

So Orton buries two guys instead of one? And Morrison gets pinned......


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Nirvana89 said:


> Danny Glover, is the only Actor that is gonna save cenas movie.


He's gettin' too old for that shit...


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

so is sheamus gonna pick funaki or something?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Swag said:


> Morrison does have charisma......and mic skills. Just not as face.


his heel promos sucked too i gotta tell ya


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> so is sheamus gonna pick funaki or something?


That would be beyond hilarious


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> so is sheamus gonna pick funaki or something?


Nah ... Yoshi Tatsu.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> so is sheamus gonna pick funaki or something?


I'd lol, shame he's been released


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

I bet Sheamus picks Mantaur


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

For the lulz


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Is it just me, or those 2 matches they just announced for SD this week, happend last week aswell?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

How dare they cut back to Raw *AFTER* Sheamus theme!?!!?!?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Sheamus' arm is all taped up. I guess he did take a hard bump "last week".


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol WOO WOOO WOOO gets his first title match before Miz, Barrett, McIntyre.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sheamus is going to pick Wade Barrett!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Sheamus chooses Zack Ryder, poor zack has to job... woo woo no


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LMAO!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Zack Ryder LOL


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Nirvana89 said:


> Is it just me, or those 2 matches they just announced for SD this week, happend last week aswell?


Mysterio did'nt face Kane last week, he faced the debuting Alberto Del Rio.

Ziggler/Kingston did happen last week


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Woo Woo Woo You Know It


The Long Island Iced Z!

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao He's going to get killed.

Woo Woo Woo, You Know It.

Promo will be longer then the match.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

WWWYKI


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

EVERYONE GET THEIR SHOVELS BECAUSE IT'S BURIAL TIME!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Woo Woo woo, YOU KNOW IT!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

What in the hell? Woo Woo Woo, I guess?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Holy Fuck... *pukes in own mouth*


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

well, here's his chance


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ZACK RYDER IS A MAIN EVENTER HOLY SHITTTtWRMWIOMWQIODWSDADAS


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

woo woo woo you know it!!!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

bme said:


> as a Morrison fan i just have to say ...
> 
> :lmao :lmao


but you aren't a Morrison fan miz mark.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Ryder is going to get murdered woo, woo, woo.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

New champ tonight baby




Okay maybe not


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cole burying Ryder :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I can't believe Zack is about to get squashed.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Future endeavor this generic clown


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

woo woo woo!!!

Ryder for champion 

:lmao

it sucks that he prob going to get squashed tho :side:


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

A 2 heel vs heel promos and a heel vs heel match tonight... wth


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

This match is going to last two seconds.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

why destroy this kid's career, without at least giving him a shot to be more


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Zack Ryder getting buried on commentary. smh.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Solid pick.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Ryder!?


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol fella


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

LOL at them announcing it like it's a real title match.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole just said that he deserves a title match more than Ryder......Cole would wet his pants.

Cole's Moveset

Finishing Move: The BJ
Signature Move: Vintage
Other moves: Bitching, complaining, crying, calling for Miz


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

BRO KICK!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

LONG ISLAND REPRESENT BABY!!!!!!!




ryder is epic


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow. Even as a squash that's embarrassing.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I wonder who Ryder pissed off?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

that is the definition of a burial


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Told ya.

Still poor Ryder .


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

LMAO!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Zack Ryder in a main event and that's all she wrote folks.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

LMAO! Awesome match!


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

That is how you job in the pros.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, Zach Ryder's so getting Future Endeavored!!!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Gotta agree with Cole he deserves the opportunity more then ryder :lmao


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I literally laughed out loud at that. That is BEYOND a burial.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

NyQuil said:


> This match is going to last two seconds.


We have a winner!!!!

TOO MANY LIMES!!! TOO MANY LIMES!!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Cole just said that he deserves a title match more than Ryder......Cole would wet his pants.
> 
> Cole's Moveset
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

i just finish posting and the match already over :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Sheamus aka Meng on WCW Saturday Night in the Mid 90s. One big kick and it's over. 

I hope you smarks remember that.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

**** at least


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

really, Cole?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Time for an email I think.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

The commentators should at least make an attempt to put over superstars, regardless of the situation. Oh well
[email protected]


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

5 star match right there


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Squashed lol


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

ok, this is your chance, you saw an actual burial.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

It's sad that Zack Ryder job's to Sheamus in 3 seconds when he is more talented than him.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Anudder tirty days.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Great main event! Awesome 3 second squash. I legitly lol'ed at the quickness of the match.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Barrett's gotta title shot for winning NXT, rit?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Noooooooooooooooooooooo 


Ah well, at least Ryder had a title match before the IC and US champions


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok this is funny. I'm dying over! 

Hey Nexus!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I think Way Barrah has something to say ...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Buried alive, 6 feet under. Wow!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I enjoy Cole burying superstars on their way to their ring though


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow, that's sad Zack Ryder. Did anyone else see the "I'm Emailing Michael Cole" sign? Ha, that made me lol.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Are they going to try to put Barrett over?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

So Wha

LOL


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

im takin time off, you can't do that

LOL


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Barret!.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow Ryder gets owned by Rhodes and Sheamus is less than a week


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

bme said:


> im takin time off, you can't do that
> 
> LOL


I'm in tears :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like Wade Barrett didnt lose his title contract after all.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I think Sheamus has a ketchup stain on his back


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Need a translator for these two.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Upheld? have the WWE writers been playing Madden NFL 11 lately? lol


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

bme said:


> im takin time off, you can't do that
> 
> LOL


:lmao gold


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Xpac Challange?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Swag said:


> Wow Ryder gets owned by Rhodes and Sheamus is less than a week


Plus his old tag partner is no where in sight.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Aw man, messing with the Dubyah Dubyah EEEE champ's down time.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Cyber GM!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

6 Pack Challenge, should be good


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

If this counts as Wade Barret's title shot, I'm going to be pissed. That'll just prove that they don't think he's ready to carry the strap.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Rated Y2J with opportunities .. yes


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

finalnight said:


> Looks like Wade Barrett didnt lose his title contract after all.


He regained it earlier in the night.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Edge and John Cena are the next two.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

They're having this 6 pack challenge because Wade Barrett is way too green to Main Event.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol, did we really need the name graphic for Orton ?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I wanna smack the asshole right off Orton's fucking face.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> Cyber GM!


BOO THIS MAN!

:cuss::lmao:cuss:


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Jesus Edge! Hit the fucking gym once in a while.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> They're having this 6 pack challenge because Wade Barrett is way too green to Main Event.


False. They are having this 6 pack challenge because the next PPV is night of champions aka TITLE MATCHES *ONLY*. If it was Sheamus vs Barret that means Cena, Edge, Orton, Y2J all sit on the sidelines? Yeah not gonna happen.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

bme said:


> im takin time off, you can't do that
> 
> LOL


Just look at the guy in your avatar. That guy's been taking breaks from defending his title well over 30 days.


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

What the fuck? Didn't Miz beat Cena earlier when DB interfered? Not cool.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Fuck you Cena, Always has to be in the Main Event:no:


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Even tho Miz won?

Cash-in at NOC looking likely


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

... and Zack Ryder


WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

tjstaff said:


> What the fuck? Didn't Miz beat Cena earlier when DB interfered? Not cool.


He's set to defend his US title..


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Purple headed warrior Cena


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Gay out.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Sheamus' kick to Barrett :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

damn!!!!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Super Orton


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Ok that spear was fucking awful.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

gay ending to RAW


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

oh boy look at orton go, how many of you just came in your pants?


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

That had to be the weakest spear I have ever seen. :lmao


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> Ok that spear was fucking awful.


Well its awful 90% of the time so no surprises there.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

That's right rko that bastard. lmao wow not that many pages today...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Swag said:


> lol WOO WOOO WOOO gets his first title match before Miz, Barrett, McIntyre.


Technically, that's not true because Miz and Barrett already won title matches that just haven't taken place yet.

Just sayin'.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

did poeple actually expect WWE to leave Cena off a PPV ?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

How is john Cena the one getting the tittle shot, when he technically lost to Miz tonight?

Why didn't Nexus come help wade out?

Miz is definitely cashing in his lunch box at night of champions

Oh yea, Orton stands tall again


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

So glad it was Orton left standing and not Cena..


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

FingazUk said:


> Purple headed warrior Cena


John Cena is the new Barney


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> He's set to defend his US title..


Ahhhh good call. Forgot about that US Title since he rarely defends it and they've been focusing on MITB.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So basically it's Orton > Cena > Edge > Jericho > Sheamus > Barrett?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> Ok that spear was fucking awful.


As the biggest Edge mark on the planet probably, I whole heartedly agree. That one was unacceptable. Jericho did sell a little early tho, but that Spear was already coming off bad


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Orton=Last man standing!.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Barrett to win plz. Then Cena can eventually pick it up so Miz can get it from him


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nirvana89 said:


> Fuck you Cena, Always has to be in the Main Event:no:


Oh Noez, you meanz they actually want their most popular talent in the Main Event?!?

The Horror!!!


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

rko for all bitches!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

FingazUk said:


> Purple headed warrior Cena


I'd rather not think about Cena's purple head if it's all the same with you :side:


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> So basically it's Orton > Cena > Edge > Jericho > Sheamus > Barrett?


sounds about right


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

That was actually a pretty good Raw


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> Plus his old tag partner is no where in sight.


Well he's technically the #1 contenders for the tag titles.....


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

barrett is gonna win for sure, it does no good to give it to anyone else.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> John Cena is the new Barney


More like the purple "Count" from "Sesame Street."

How many moves do I know kids?! 1 2 3 4 5! 5 Moves! Ah ah ah!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

nocturnalg said:


> False. They are having this 6 pack challenge because the next PPV is night of champions aka TITLE MATCHES *ONLY*. If it was Sheamus vs Barret that means Cena, Edge, Orton, Y2J all sit on the sidelines? Yeah not gonna happen.


That's not what Night of Champions means. This is the 1st 6 pack that's ever happened in that PPV. Night of Champions means every championship will be defended.

They've got to hide Wade Barrett with 5 other dudes because he's fucking green and can't really wrestle! He's a fucking rookie!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> More like the purple "Count" from "Sesame Street."
> 
> How many moves do I know kids?! 1 2 3 4 5! 5 Moves! Ah ah ah!


:lmao I forgot about Count. I guess Cena is a cross between Barney and The Count


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Nexus interferes to distract Jericho/Orton/Edge/Cena leaving Barrett & Sheamus with Sheamus losing /Predictable.


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

Chris Jericho is the best choice.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Technically, that's not true because Miz and Barrett already won title matches that just haven't taken place yet.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Yea but it didn't happen yet. Don't get technical with Ryder


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> barrett is gonna win for sure, it does no good to give it to anyone else.


That would be an awful decision.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> barrett is gonna win for sure, it does no good to give it to anyone else.


I think Orton will win, only to lose it right away to Miz


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> More like the purple "Count" from "Sesame Street."
> 
> How many moves do I know kids?! 1 2 3 4 5! 5 Moves! Ah ah ah!


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> How is john Cena the one getting the tittle shot, when he technically lost to Miz tonight?
> 
> Why didn't Nexus come help wade out?
> 
> ...


The Miz in the main event at Hell in a Cell? No championship for The Miz before Hell in a Cell


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

I think this match has the potential to be a huge cluster fuck.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Miz wont be in the 6 pack match because he'll be too busy dropping the US title to Danielson so he can cash in MITB at the end of the PPV.


You heard it here first


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

I think barrets hugely talented but he's had what 3 matches on raw i think plus summerslam? and already wwe champion? seems their on a mission to fast track people to the wwe title like they did with sheamus, im all for new champions and enjoy barrets work but after just 4 matches thats a bit ridiculous?!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Thrawn3d said:


> I think this match has the potential to be a huge cluster fuck.


Looks like you're forgetting who's in the match.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> That's not what Night of Champions means. This is the 1st 6 pack that's ever happened in that PPV. Night of Champions means every championship will be defended.
> 
> They've got to hide Wade Barrett with 5 other dudes because he's fucking green and can't really wrestle! He's a fucking rookie!


there was a 6 pack challenge at last year's PPV
for the US Championship, Kingston(C)/Miz/Carlito/Swagger/MVP/Primo


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> That's not what Night of Champions means. This is the 1st 6 pack that's ever happened in that PPV. Night of Champions means every championship will be defended.
> 
> They've got to hide Wade Barrett with 5 other dudes because he's fucking green and can't really wrestle! He's a fucking rookie!


I already stated what NOC means in my initial post, which you repeated. In the context of the current storyline, this is the only main event that makes sense (Or a Fatal Four way with Edge/Y2J left off the card). Mainly because Sheamus vs Barret wouldn't draw worth shit as they are both new and both heels. Furthermore this is not the only 6 pack championship match that we've had on NOC, How soon you forget...uh last year?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Swag said:


> Yea but it didn't happen yet. Don't get technical with Ryder


Didn't happen yet, but they're valid title matches.

Doesn't matter anyway.

I should also point out that this Sheamus/Ryder match is a perfect reason why Hennig can't win NXT. He just jobbed clean to that Ryder fool and it would make NXT look like a total joke.



> They've got to hide Wade Barrett with 5 other dudes because he's fucking green and can't really wrestle! He's a fucking rookie!


Yeah, or it's because they had to fit every main eventer on the brand into the match since they can't be competing for lesser titles. 

How ridiculous.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Didn't happen yet, but they're valid title matches.
> 
> Doesn't matter anyway.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure almost every Rookie has lost to the pro except for one Ryder match


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Frozen Inferno said:


> BOO THIS MAN!
> 
> :cuss::lmao:cuss:


Oh well!,was not expecting any applause anyway or even a reply.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

bme said:


> there was a 6 pack challenge at last year's PPV
> for the US Championship, Kingston(C)/Miz/Carlito/Swagger/MVP/Primo


It wasn't the Main Event, and none of those guys are Rookies who haven't been the WWE a year yet.

Wade Barrett may be a future main event talent, but the future should not come at Night of Champions. 

What ever happened to building guys up??? Making sure that someone is actually over before just handing them the WWE Title???


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Didn't happen yet, but they're valid title matches.
> 
> Doesn't matter anyway.
> 
> I should also point out that this Sheamus/Ryder match is a perfect reason why Hennig can't win NXT. He just jobbed clean to that Ryder fool and it would make NXT look like a total joke.


That, and he's more bland than a room full of rice cakes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> That, and he's more bland than a room full of rice cakes.


Oh, absolutely. I just wanted to give a practical reason that makes sense kayfabe wise.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Oh, absolutely. I just wanted to give a practical reason that makes sense kayfabe wise.


Yeah, the winner having just jobbed clean to Zack Ryder a few weeks back would not be a very credible "breakout star".


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Fire at Heart said:


> I think barrets hugely talented but he's had what 3 matches on raw i think plus summerslam? and already wwe champion? seems their on a mission to fast track people to the wwe title like they did with sheamus, im all for new champions and enjoy barrets work but after just 4 matches thats a bit ridiculous?!


I agree. The guys has barely wrestled on Raw, and he's already in the Main Event???

Is Vince McMahon *THAT* desperate to create new stars???

I know the fans have been clamoring for young guys to be pushed, but not guys who've just been around for a cup of coffee!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Frozen Inferno said:


> BOO THIS MAN!
> 
> :cuss::lmao:cuss:





Louie85TX said:


> Oh well!,was not expecting any applause anyway or even a reply.



No, didn't mean any disrespect here at all, I was just replying to the first comment about Cyber GM. Everybody needs to boo the Cyber GM because it is a ridiculously stupid storyline, and everyone boo's the segments anyway (or are they booing Michael Cole?  ). Not that everybody should boo Louie. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Yeah, the winner having just jobbed clean to Zack Ryder a few weeks back would not be a very credible "breakout star".


I really, really don't want to get my hopes up, but I think with Hennig having jobbed to Ryder as well as being on a 3 match losing streak, and Kaval having a losing record and Lay-Cool as his pros, I think there's a very strong chance that Alex Riley could actually win NXT. 

:faint:


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> Ok that spear was fucking awful.


looked like a John Morrison slow mo entrance...


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Too bad Riley was squashed by Kofi, who recently lost to Kane. Kaval's chances of winning are way up.


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

Never thought I say this, but it would seem against all the odds, Zack Ryder is the Jannetty of the Edge Heads. Sure Hawkins isn't exactly setting the world on fire, but he's got some direction at least, and isn't being pinned in four seconds on TV.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> I really, really don't want to get my hopes up, but I think with Hennig having jobbed to Ryder as well as being on a 3 match losing streak, and Kaval having a losing record and Lay-Cool as his pros, I think there's a very strong chance that Alex Riley could actually win NXT.
> 
> :faint:


Kaval has been at the top of the NXT poll pretty much all season with LayCool as his pros. They've also been the most entertaining pros this season. 

Say what you will about McGillicutty, but he's been #1 a few times as well.

Alex Riley on the other hand, not so much.

He's got a shot, but not more than anyone else.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Frozen Inferno said:


> No, didn't mean any disrespect here at all, I was just replying to the first comment about Cyber GM. Everybody needs to boo the Cyber GM because it is a ridiculously stupid storyline, and everyone boo's the segments anyway (or are they booing Michael Cole?  ). Not that everybody should boo Louie. :lmao


oh ok LOL,I'd mark insane IF atleast most of the arena crowd would actually boo Cole!,Especially IF they would throw beer/candy/popcorn and even signs saying"Vintage Fail!".


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

BorneAgain said:


> Never thought I say this, but it would seem against all the odds, Zack Ryder is the Jannetty of the Edge Heads. Sure Hawkins isn't exactly setting the world on fire, but he's got some direction at least, and isn't being pinned in four seconds on TV.


Nah; I'd call him the Jim Neidhart of the Major Brothers.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Riley and McGillicutty jobbed to make the 4th elimination tense. Doubt it determines if they'll win NXT or not.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Kaval has been at the top of the NXT poll pretty much all season with LayCool as his pros. They've also been the most entertaining pros this season.
> 
> Say what you will about McGillicutty, but he's been #1 a few times as well.
> 
> ...


Daniel Bryan was at the top the whole season and then got eliminated first (or second, I can't remember).

It doesn't matter who's the most entertaining pro (and that's just your opinion, I DEFINATELY think Miz has been the most entertaining), it's about status. That's why Chris Jericho was the winning pro last season and Miz is far above Kofi and Lay-Cool in the WWE standings as of now, so it would only make sense if his rookie won. Besides, Riley hasn't reached #1 because they've been pushing the idea that he's been held back because of the fan vote, but if it comes down to it, IF WWE really wants him to win, he'll win. The fan vote isn't actually real, and he can talk about how he overcame the odds to win and whatnot. With the way WWE is booking The Miz, with all the character development he has, I can't imagine him not being the winning pro, especially since he was the only one allowed to come back...even though I'm still being very skeptical.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Only 75 pages. So does that mean Raw sucked, or nothing bad happened?


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

> Daniel Bryan was at the top the whole season and then got eliminated first (or second, I can't remember).


To be fair, he was ranked first in the first poll and then eliminated by the second poll.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DX-Superkick said:


> Only 75 pages. So does that mean Raw sucked, or nothing bad happened?


Something bad definately happened, Randy Orton is part of the 6 way WWE Championship match at Night of Champions. 

However, nothing *surprising* happened...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Daniel Bryan was at the top the whole season and then got eliminated first (or second, I can't remember).
> 
> It doesn't matter who's the most entertaining pro (and that's just your opinion, I DEFINATELY think Miz has been the most entertaining), it's about status. That's why Chris Jericho was the winning pro last season and Miz is far above Kofi and Lay-Cool in the WWE standings as of now, so it would only make sense if his rookie won. Besides, Riley hasn't reached #1 because they've been pushing the idea that he's been held back because of the fan vote, but if it comes down to it, IF WWE really wants him to win, he'll win. The fan vote isn't actually real, and he can talk about how he overcame the odds to win and whatnot. With the way WWE is booking The Miz, with all the character development he has, I can't imagine him not being the winning pro, especially since he was the only one allowed to come back...even though I'm still being very skeptical.



You're right, the WWE has been booking the Miz really strongly. But Alex Riley isn't the Miz. They're being booked 2 totally different ways.

With the way Michael Cole has been hyping Riley up above all the rookies, he's gotta be humbled.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

I liked that show more than last week's, though I didn't think it was particularly exciting. I thought they did a better job of making the guys wrestling for the title at the PPV look good in their matches than they did making Nexus look good in their matches last week, which was a big plus.

Edge vs. Truth was fine for what it was, I guess. It served its purpose and gave Edge a solid win prior to being announced as a contender in the PPV title match. I could say much of the same about the three-way--nothing special or all that meaningful, but served its purpose of giving Orton a win. In fact, most of the matches were nothing special. I wouldn't have minded them cutting something like the bad comedy tag to give some of the matches with the PPV title challengers more time, and by some of the matches, I don't mean Jericho vs. Khali.

I don't look forward to Layla & the other one appearing opposite Melina in some match/segment next week.

I really enjoyed Miz's promo building up his match. I can't say the same about Cena's. That match was pretty good, and Miz looked good in it. I'm glad they did a DQ rather than have Miz take another loss while he's really hot, though I think he would have been fine losing this one as it wasn't booked like every previous Cena/Miz match (Miz is portrayed as being completely out of Cena's league), and he's certainly going to have a promo next week where he could have regained any heat he lost. Still, I'm glad he didn't get pinned or tapped.

The segment after the 15 second main event was good, but six-man singles matches aren't my favorite type of match by any means so I'm not looking too forward to that one.


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

RAW sucked again tonight IMO. They need to put William Regal back on the show. Jericho should get more time in the ring. Where was Evan Bourne?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> You're right, the WWE has been booking the Miz really strongly. But Alex Riley isn't the Miz. They're being booked 2 totally different ways.
> 
> With the way Michael Cole has been hyping Riley up above all the rookies, he's gotta be humbled.


I know he's not The Miz but he's the most charismatic, best on the mic and has the best main event look of the 3. He's a WWE tailormade star and Kaval and McGillicutty look like the WWE will only allow them to go so far. Kaval is like Bourne and McGillicutty is like Ted jr. I'm not saying they can't win, but Riley looks like someone who would make it to a world title, whereas Kaval and Hennig don't.

He doesn't even have to WIN his title shot, technically. They could just have him win to push Miz. You don't know their agenda. I don't think he has to be "humbled" at all, I'm really not seeing this. He's already been humiliated by placing outside the top 2, despite having the best record on the show outside of Hennig for most of it.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> I really, really don't want to get my hopes up, but I think with Hennig having jobbed to Ryder as well as being on a 3 match losing streak, and Kaval having a losing record and Lay-Cool as his pros, I think there's a very strong chance that Alex Riley could actually win NXT.
> 
> :faint:


Yeah, I'm pulling for A-Rye myself. Kaval will get over on his own, and Hennig, well... he needs to be re-packaged. The face-tweener-heel-face-sorta-bad-guy thing is confusing. 

As for his pro, I think Miz and DB will have a great feud after these past few RAW's--hopefully one that lasts a while. Mr. MITB needs a good feud right now--the angry wannabe champ thing is gonna get boring without a good rivalry. Miz can only yell at people and have insignificant matches for so long. He needs to defend the title _he has_.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

some thing i realized tonight

Zach Ryder = Alex Riley

think about it


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

MysticRVD said:


> Orton/Morrison/DiBiase
> 
> I don't know if the ring can handle that much charisma
> 
> ...


You're saying that Morrison and Orton have no charisma? That seems kinda stupid to me.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

5/10. Very Boring Raw. I fell asleep through most of it. Woke up on time to see Zack Ryder get squashed and the Wade Barrett beating.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

PuroresuPride18 said:


> 5/10. Very Boring Raw. I fell asleep through most of it. Woke up on time to see Zack Ryder get squashed and the Wade Barrett beating.


then how do you know u didn't miss some thing good?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Look it was a taped show and not a lot of flash but it was a solid night of wrestling with a story throughout the entire show.

Solid Raw imo.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Not sure what Ryder did to deserve this burial. He's actually pretty entertaining, good in the ring, and portrays his character very well. As for the 6-pack challenge, pretty sure Barrett will win it with Nexus's help.


----------



## Pittsburgh (Jan 14, 2009)

The best thing going on in the 'E is Miz-Bryan. This needs to continue for at least 2 PPVs - preferably Miz cheating to win and a clean loss to Bryan for the US title. Then, at Bragging Rights (how fitting), Miz wins the WWE championship.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I fell asleep before it came on, can someone fill me in on what happened during the show please


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Hawkins was always better than Ryder, and going back to FCW for a while only made the gap bigger. That being said, Ryder does have potential and I'd rather they squashed someone completely useless with no future instead but meh.

Orton is pretty much unbeatable now, not good.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Main event faces are always unbeatable.

Orton
Cena
Undertaker
Mysterio

I bet if you were to add up their clean losses this year, it would come to about 10.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Gotta love the smirk on the ref's face :lmao












*"Yeah, i cant believe i holding up this joke of a belt too"*


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Typical, an Irishmen is scared of the Englishmen ^_^


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Good RAW again, especially considering it also was a taped RAW. Orton booked very strong, Sheamus looking like the WWE Champion heelish should be and totally beating Ryder on his place :lmao . And, The Miz BEAT Cena, no matter how, DQ, countout or pin/sub, Miz beat Cena . 

Only thing very annoying was the Divas match, quit the screaming!


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

I liked the 5v1 on Wade at the end and how he was shocked that they would kick his ass.

"O come on..... He's the champion"

While i actually think Wade has a chance to win at Night of Champions (given its one of those special clause matches that are earned) its was great to see him be the low man.

He tried so hard to reason with them too


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

fpalm @ Ted's piped boos


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

So the GM is HHH then?


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

vanderhevel said:


> im no cena fan, im a miz/jericho fan, none of these guys in this triple threat have much charisma. and they all have horrible mic skills. you must be an orton fan if you enjoy his pedo smile and think him staring at people is charisma.
> 
> morrison ill give some credit to, hes been doing a couple of new moves and stuff and has an acrobatic skillset so hes got that going for him. but all of these guys are just too plain


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Sheamus was pretty awesome this week. From ragging little kids, to sitting on a throne, to choosing and destroying Zack Ryder  and using Barett as a scapegoat in the final scene. Hope they keep the title on him at NoC. He is at his best.


----------



## thisisstan (Dec 17, 2008)

I loled at the WWE universe not knowing what "upheld means". When the GM announced that Barett's title shot was going to be upheld, the crowd cheered. Then when the GM said that Sheamus is going to defend against Sheamus at NoC,





Skip to about 7:20 for lols


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

thisisstan said:


> I loled at the WWE universe not knowing what "upheld means". When the GM announced that Barett's title shot was going to be upheld, the crowd cheered. Then when the GM said that Sheamus is going to defend against Sheamus at NoC,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are fake pops edited in by WWE. If anyone is misunderstanding anything here it's you.


----------



## thisisstan (Dec 17, 2008)

Samee said:


> Those are fake pops edited in by WWE. If anyone is misunderstanding anything here it's you.


So the WWE would fake their audience looking stupid?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They edit fake pops/boos in Smackdown shows all the time. Same with taped Raws. They make it so obvious that the event is taped. The sudden change in camera angles along with the piped pops/boos.


----------



## Edge Head 4 Life (Sep 24, 2005)

kiss the stick said:


> Gotta love the smirk on the ref's face :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!! I swore when I was seeing things when I saw that last night!


----------



## thisisstan (Dec 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> They edit fake pops/boos in Smackdown shows all the time. Same with taped Raws. They make it so obvious that the event is taped. The sudden change in camera angles along with the piped pops/boos.


But what I was wondering was, why would the WWE put in a fake pop for something you should boo?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Headliner said:


> They edit fake pops/boos in Smackdown shows all the time. Same with taped Raws. They make it so obvious that the event is taped. The sudden change in camera angles along with the piped pops/boos.


Yeah, that's SO damn annoying. Just every taped show those same noises of pops, they really need to change that.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

morrison fans can't complain because ryder, who's more talented, is the one who's getting used wrong


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

A pretty mediocre Raw this week. I'd even go so far to say that SD last week managed to outshine it, which hasn't happen in quite a while.

The burial of Zack Ryder really wasn't necessary. He is a talented guy with a unique gimmick that already proved he can have an enjoyable match with just about anyone.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

This RAW scared me. Mostly because I actually found the Miz enjoyable in the ring. I don't know if it was the beer or the weed, but I genuinely enjoyed his match. Creepy stuff...


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Reservoir Angel said:


> This RAW scared me. Mostly because I actually found the Miz enjoyable in the ring. I don't know if it was the beer or the weed, but I genuinely enjoyed his match. Creepy stuff...


Maybe it had something to do with the fact he was wrestling Cena.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

What the fuck? Why couldn't they bury Santino instead of Ryder?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Samee said:


> Maybe it had something to do with the fact he was wrestling Cena.


No. I never enjoy Cena's matches


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> morrison fans can't complain because ryder, who's more talented, is the one who's getting used wrong


Morrison fans can complain. Both of them aren't getting used right in the slightest, neither is Bourne or Dibiase...in fact lets just say...the RAW mid-card have no direction in the slightest. The belt they are supposed to be feuding over is stuck on someone pointless who doesn't need it.

I hope, hope, hope that Morrison and some of those others get drafted soon.


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

thisisstan said:


> But what I was wondering was, why would the WWE put in a fake pop for something you should boo?


Two explanations why the crowd would pop:

1) Sheamus had been heeling it up all night, so anything that's bad for him would be good for the crowd. Whilst Barrett, although a heel, hadn't done anything

2) People actually like Barrett, he's getting over


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

seleucid23 said:


> Two explanations why the crowd would pop:
> 
> 1) Sheamus had been heeling it up all night, so anything that's bad for him would be good for the crowd. Whilst Barrett, although a heel, hadn't done anything
> *
> 2) People actually like Barrett, he's getting over*


:lmao Besides the smarks in the IWC who likes Barrett? When he comes out I don't see people standing on there feet cheering.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> Morrison fans can complain. Both of them aren't getting used right in the slightest, neither is Bourne or Dibiase...in fact lets just say...the RAW mid-card have no direction in the slightest. The belt they are supposed to be feuding over is stuck on someone pointless who doesn't need it.
> 
> I hope, hope, hope that Morrison and some of those others get drafted soon.


at least morrison is getting air time .. ryder has the mic skills, charisma, and wrestling yet will be released eventually .. he'll land on his feet, he should show off his true talents in pwg, roh, etc


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> at least morrison is getting air time .. ryder has the mic skills, charisma, and wrestling yet will be released eventually .. he'll land on his feet, he should show off his true talents in pwg, roh, etc


I guess so, although neither of them are getting air time which amounts to anything whatsoever. Ryder would be better off on Smackdown, as would Morrison. They would both get more of a chance to actually show what they can do, weather that amounts to anything or not. I just find it incredibly frustrating when they use guys like Morrison/Ryder like they do and in a way which they can't show they're full potential because they aren't given the chance.

Take Rhodes for example, even if his recent push amounts to nothing at least he would have been able to perform to his full potential. He can wrestle well, talk well etc and is getting the _chance_ to show that, the guys on RAW don't get that chance.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

It was a good, solid RAW. It isn't one of those that took a lot of effort to write but it told a good story with Sheamus scouting his opponents, deciding to pick a jobber and then the GM making his next defence a Six Pack Challenge. The ending with everyone hitting their finisher was very well done too.


----------



## Bryan Danielson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bryan Danielson Vs. The Miz for the US Title @ NOC! Make it happen WWE! I'm a huge Danielson fan, and would love to see him make Miz tap, and to make that joke of a commentator Cole cry!

Raw was decent, Orton is amazing right now.. loving the new side. As for the 6 pack, predictable superstars involved, hopefully Orton gets the WWE Title.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^Can't believe nobody on this entire board picked that username before you did.



NJ88 said:


> Morrison fans can complain. Both of them aren't getting used right in the slightest, neither is Bourne or Dibiase...in fact lets just say...the RAW mid-card have no direction in the slightest. The belt they are supposed to be feuding over is stuck on someone pointless who doesn't need it.
> 
> I hope, hope, hope that Morrison and some of those others get drafted soon.


Those guys are being used perfectly.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

On a scale of 1 to 10 RAW was a 4 this week. Not sure that it was really very interesting at all. Sheamus just looks like a bitch week in, and week out. Didn't know the WWE had plans on making this monster look so nonthreatening. He cuts solid promos, and has a solid entrance, but somehow he is still booked as this punk.

They pushed him so far, and now he is just stale. There was no real build to him, and I didn't think he would be wearing the world title this soon, not for RAW at least. His work with Cena was just random, but it got him a world title. He is a weak heel, and it makes the show lame. He would have been better suited as the guy who came along on Smackdown, and tried to test the limits of the "Dead Man".

Raw's main event isn't to bad, but it's severely crowded. There are too many heels floating around as well. The mid card really has no direction, but now that the Miz/Bryan feud looks to be back on air it could get interesting for the US title. Should Danielsson win, it could mean positive things for the mid card, so that's what I'm waiting for.

Wade Barrett is someone I like to watch every week , but I can do without the others, as I think it's time for everyone to go their separate ways. Barrett has tons of potential, and I think he would make a great addition to the mid card scene, or possibly main event scene on Smackdown, but not RAW. Smackdown needs some help, and he could deliver it.

Orton used to be the man to watch, but now he is a "face", but even prior as the "heel" of Legacy he was dumb. The gimmick he took on was just terrible in Legacy. I feel as though his best character is long dead, and I'm talking about the guy who used to do RNN, and had called himself the Legend Killer. I miss the Legend Killer, and it would be nice if that Orton could please stand up.


----------

